
It Will Cost Billions for Companies to Comply with Europe's GDPR - pdog
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-22/it-ll-cost-billions-for-companies-to-comply-with-europe-s-new-data-law
======
amacalac
Given what we've learnt in the past week with Facebook and Cambridge
Analytica, I'd say that's money well spent.

